# Saturday squirrel hunt on Turkey Creek



## GA squirrel dogs (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 20, 2017)

very well done!  good times!


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 21, 2017)

Good job!  That's a good looking dog!!


----------



## optimum7 (Feb 23, 2017)

That is a good mess of squirrels!! Looks like your dog knows what is doing.  Congrats!

Is not often that I kill my limit, but I just walk the woods by myself 
with my Air Rifle.


----------

